# Ля 442 герца



## serg3110 (6 Апр 2012)

Здравствуйте. Хочу приобрести баян фирмы Zonta, но настроен он чуть выше привычного - ля 442 герца, а не 440. Как считаете, это страшно?


----------



## zet10 (6 Апр 2012)

Страшно!


----------



## jazzer (6 Апр 2012)

Ne strashno


----------



## Новиков Игорь (6 Апр 2012)

Если играть соло,то мало кто обратит внимание на это,если вообще кто-либо обратит.Слухачей такого уровня единицы,скорее всего никто ничего не заметит.При игре в ансамбле с кем - нибудь,маловероятно ,что это будет уж таким большим диссонансом.Если инструмент нравится и цена устраивает берите,а при следующей настройке уберете эти несчастные лишние герцы.Вы сами то их слышите ? Или прибору верите ?


----------



## People (7 Апр 2012)

если вы собираетесь играть в ансамбле с баяном, настроенном в 440, то инструмент придется перестраивать. И скорее всего вам. Мой знакомый когда-то купил поляну, настроенную в 444 (или 442-не помню точно). Так вот, как пришло время играть в ансамбле, ему пришлось перестроить инструмент.


----------



## acco (7 Апр 2012)

Объясните мне. В чем плоха настройка 442 ? Разве что играть в коллективе где все на 440 настроены.

442 - сейчас в основном в европе используется.
Итальянцы раньше вообще на 444 настраивали. 
440 настраивают в России, но как мне известно многие настраивают сейчас 442 называя "европейская настройка".


----------

